# Powerding up my smoked jalapenos, all choked up.



## dave17a (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry no pics. Wouldn't of worked anywho. Ran us out of kitchen. Mr. Coffee maker grinder I just bought is a killer. Got other peppers to do.  This grinder powderd it up and was unbeilevable. Never thought anything could do such a thing.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 25, 2013)

Mask and outdoors works best for that


----------



## themule69 (Oct 25, 2013)

I like to grind some rice after I grind peppers. I then use the rice for a fish or chicken coating. It gives it a nice spicy taste.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dave17a (Oct 26, 2013)

Pineywoods, My thoughts exactly


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah - pepper dust can really knock you for a whallop if you get it in your eyes and lungs. For a small batch it's generally safe to do in your kitchen, but if you are doing a lot of it definately take it outdoors and stand upwind!


----------



## palladini (Oct 29, 2013)

themule69 said:


> I like to grind some rice after I grind peppers. I then use the rice for a fish or chicken coating. It gives it a nice spicy taste.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Hey Mule, is that cooked rice or dry uncooked rice you grind afterward?


----------

